# The core techniques of Ed Parker's Kenpo?



## Hudson69 (Oct 17, 2009)

I have always thought that the 10 yellow belt techniques were the core to the EPAK system but recently heard something that disagrees.  What are the core EPAK techniques?


----------



## Doc (Oct 17, 2009)

Hudson69 said:


> I have always thought that the 10 yellow belt techniques were the core to the EPAK system but recently heard something that disagrees.  What are the core EPAK techniques?



All of them. 

What would be the "core words" in the English Language? "Techniques" are composed of "alphabetic physical movements" much as words are composed of "letters of a written and spoken alphabet." 

While some physical movements repeat themselves and are therefore more prominent than others, much like vowels in language, the "core" (to use your word), depends upon what you are trying to say, (or do) at the moment. 

If you are giving a lecture on "x-rays," I suspect the letter "x" would be a "core" in the discussion. Defending yourself against a barrage of punches would probably make the word "block" a "core" under those circumstances. A shift in focus of the discussion, or in an assault could remove what was a "core" only moments before. What is core is a personal thing of the moment and "depends."

The myth of the yellow techniques being "core" to the system is rediculous when you are armed with the fact, that yellow was the last grouping of techniques created, and virtually half of the techniques underwent changes, omissions, and replacements over the years based on students ability to understand the information.

The "system" did not emerge from a Parker cave fully intact. It was a process that evolved over time until the death of its progenitor, and includes under his hand many splinters, off shoots, and "brands" all perfectly valid in his lineage. It is not, not has it ever been a singular body of work that lends itself to such questions. Better to ask about the "kenpo" you were, or are being taught, and avoid sweeping generalities about a system that is wholly conceptual and therefore has as many interpretations, as teachers. Much like we may all speak English, but we don't all speak the same way sir. It is a nice intellectual exercise, that will do nothing to improve someones neutral bow, or its execution under fire.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 23, 2009)

Any ten variations on Star Block.
Sean


----------

